# Saturday morning catch



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Caught in front of my dock. Never cranked the boat. All heads and tails were released back into the river.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Good looking fish. 
Man you got it made.


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

I like your style


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice, i been thinking about making up some 18’ lines and hauling my noodle show out to the main river........ meh, ill just wait a month or so and just catch em close. Kinda jealous of those flatheads though!


----------



## Bayman12 (Sep 12, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't beat that with a stick!!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Caught in front of my dock. Never cranked the boat. All heads and tails were released back into the river.


You catch em on wigglers or jigs?


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

jlw1972 said:


> You catch em on wigglers or jigs?



Diamond jigs.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Diamond jigs.


I gotta get me some of those.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

jlw1972 said:


> I gotta get me some of those.


Replace those treble hooks with kale hooks in case you ever have to dive.down to get one.


----------

